# Books about writing - read 'em or not?



## babeonownbike (Jun 9, 2008)

Do any of you read about writing? Either how-to books, or just general writing on it?

I am currently reading _Negotiating with the Dead: A Writer on Writing_, by Canadian author Margaret Atwood. It's humorous, well-written and offers some insights. Though she grew up in a different time (college in the 60's) and perceptions about women authors and writers in general have changed I hope/believe, it's still relevant in many other ways and a good read.

This is the write-up from the back cover:
What is the role of the writer? Prophet? High Priest of Art? Court Jester? Or witness to the real world? Looking back on her own childhood and writing career, Margaret Atwood examines the metaphors which writers of fiction and poetry have used to explain - or excuse! - their activities, looking at what costumes they have assumed, what roles they have chosen to play. In her final chapter she takes up the challenge of the title: if a writer is to be seen as 'gifted', who is doing the giving and what are the terms of the gift? Margaret Atwood's wide reference to other writers is balanced by anecdotes from her own experiences, both in Canada and on the international scene. The lightness of her touch is underlined by a seriousness about the purpose and the pleasures of writing, and by a deep familiarity with the myths and traditions of Western literature.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 9, 2008)

I've read a few and I think it would be foolish to think that there is nothing to learn, especially from books about writing written by successful authors. I've enjoyed reading Jerry B. Jenkins's book on writing (the exact title escapes me at the moment) and have nebbed through a book about Writing the Thriller from Writer's Digest books. I had (don't currently have) a Writer's Digest subscription that I really enjoyed.

I think the key to using books on writing is to see the information in a similar light to a critique here on WF. Some material will be useful, some will be exactly what you need, some you can experiment with, some you can decide to ignore. 

Treating all the advice you read as though it is a collection of hard-and-fast rules is a mistake.


----------



## mi is happy (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't read them. Most of the times they're frauds.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Jun 9, 2008)

I definitely enjoyed reading the ones I've got.  I think Foxee is right, though.  These books are hardly authority.  Pick ones by authors you respect if you can and you probably won't be let down too hard if they don't turn out.


----------



## Straylight (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends entirely on who wrote it.  I wouldn't read a book about singing well written by William Hung, and I wouldn't read a book about writing well from Dan Brown.  Change the preceding to Michael Crawford and Roger Zelazny, respectively, and suddenly the story changes.

The old adage about those who can doing and those who can't teaching is often accurate.  Unless the book/essay was written by an author whose work I respect deeply, it's not really worth reading to me, as the person writing the book hasn't demonstrated competence to tell anyone how to write anything.


----------



## jellyfish (Jun 9, 2008)

I think reading these types of books is fine, and we can probably pick up a few things here and there.  Truly, though, if you wanna be a writer, ya just gotta write.


----------



## JHB (Jun 9, 2008)

I find that the internet is the most reliable place to gather information.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd read it only because it's Margaret Atwood. Cats Eye is a wonderful novel.  She has an amazing voice.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2008)

Zelazny - RIP  I'd read anything he wrote about writing because he left me mesmerized growing up.


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 10, 2008)

Negotiating with the Dead isn't the best one out there, in terms of actually learning craft, but Atwood's such a great writer that it's fun to read anyway. 

I posted this on another forum and thought it might be useful:

Telling Lies for Fun and Profit  by Lawrence Block

Verdict: A+

Excellent. Full marks from me. Accessible, amusing, with chapters on everything from technique to market work to using pen names to softcore porn. Whoever said good writing can't be taught should take a peek at this little ditty. 

On Writing by Stephen King

Verdict: B- 

Wasn't the worst book on writing I've ever read, but it wasn't all that great. Since I have no interest in King's life, the first half of the book, the recounting of his life, did nothing for me. King has some good advice on craft, but doesn't come close to Block in terms of thoroughness and ingenuity. I borrowed my copy from a friend and then she moved away. This is how you should obtain On Writing. It's worth having around, I think, but not worth buying.

Bird By Bird by Anne Lammott

Verdict: A

Like Telling Lies, this is loaded with practical advice told with great humor and insight. Block's book wins out because it leaves no stone unturned, but if you're more cerebral (ie: you've got craft pretty much nailed but suffer from writer's block, substance abuse issues, or what have you), Bird By Bird might be the better choice for you.

Letters to a Young Novelist by Mario Vargas Llosa

Verdict: C

Yes, it's beautifully written. Yes, Llosa is a slick writer. Yes, he gives some good advice. The problem here is that it's mostly vague, abstract, or overly philosophical. There's lots of talk about what it means to be a writer, about having a rich internal world, about knowing your characters, but litle in the way of practicality. 

Letters to a Young Poet by Rainer Maria Rilke

Verdict: C+

See Llosa's book. The only reason this gets higher marks is because poetry tends to be more intuitive and internal, so the vague, abstract terms in which the author speaks rings more appropriate.

Writing Down the Bones by Natalie Goldberg

Verdict: B+

Some great advice here, running the gamut of topics. My personal favorite was the chapter about developmentally challenged poets. If you want fresh observations and snappy metaphors, check it out. In my opinion, it's still inferior to Block's work or to Bird by Bird, but not by much, and is worth an investment.

The Pocket Muse by Monica Wood

Verdict: Either a B- or an A, depending on what you're looking for.

If you're looking for advice, go elsewhere. If you dig books with awesome graphics, pick it up. If you've ever suffered from debilitating writer's block, or if inspiration doesn't come knocking often, this book can be VERY valuable. It's your one-stop-shop for refueling your imagination, loaded with pictures, prompts, and tidbits of advice. My copy is a cute little hardcover. I keep it within arm's length.


----------



## Straylight (Jun 10, 2008)

Swamp Thing said:


> Zelazny - RIP  I'd read anything he wrote about writing because he left me mesmerized growing up.



Amen to that.  I could read him writing about fruit flies, just because the man could put a sentence together like no one else I've ever read.

I finally found a copy of Doorways in the Sand at the library, so I've now officially read his whole catalog.  Great book!


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Jun 11, 2008)

One of the books I got from writer's digest really worked for me: _Make A Scene.   _This book comes forward and breaks up a book.  When you combine it with the 'ten major scenes rule' in an abstract sense it makes planning a book a good deal easier.   More important to me, though, was that it was an enjoyable read all by itself.


----------



## babeonownbike (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread has been very helpful, thank you all who replied.

As I delve further into the book I'm reading I'm finding, as the title says, it's a book about writers rather than writing. It's interesting, but it's not a how-to.

I'll print this thread out, however, for some ideas when I do get to reading about writing.

Naturally all advice, whether about writing or how to make the perfect cup of tea, must be digested; not spit out verbatim.


----------

